# Texas PE's - Qualified Windstorm Inspectors



## MA_PE (Oct 10, 2008)

Assuming all you TX PE's got this.

From: Texas Board of Professional Engineers [mailto:[email protected]]

Sent: Thursday, October 09, 2008 7:01 PM

Subject: Windstorm Inspector Notification

The following is a notification from the Texas Board of Professional Engineers:

The Texas Department of Insurance (TDI) has alerted the Texas Board of Professional Engineers (TBPE) to an important news item regarding hurricane-damaged areas of the Texas coast.

Follow the link below to read about TDI's acceptance of applications from licensed Texas Professional Engineers to become Temporary Qualified Windstorm Inspectors.

http://www.tbpe.state.tx.us/downloads/tdi_tqi.pdf

For extra information, please see TDI's Windstorm Inspection Program Web site:

http://www.tdi.state.tx.us/wind/index.html

THIS EMAIL WAS AUTOMATICALLY GENERATED - PLEASE DO NOT REPLY FOR QUESTIONS REGARDING YOUR LICENSE PLEASE EMAIL [email protected]


----------



## squishles10 (Oct 10, 2008)

Yep- not that I feel at all qualified to do that, but good to know just in case.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

We have had similar sorts of 'provisions' in Florida with respect to licensure. In fact, anything to do with building codes requires some courses on knowing what is in the Florida version of UBC - the course is mostly administrative and nature and highlights some of the critical provisions. Bottom line, you gotta get the job done when you have problems on THAT scale.

JR


----------

